
Ask HN: What do you use to manage your TODOs? - bbs-protege
I&#x27;m a Software Development Manager for a company that works across three locations. I have a small team here that I work with during the day, and then I interact with two other dev centres about 9 hours behind us. As such, I&#x27;m usually inundated with lots of things to check, follow up on, take action on and look at in the future. I&#x27;ve tried a few systems, most notably GTD, but have either found them too onerous or just lost steam while trying to do that and my actual work.<p>What are you using to track your work? What have you found to be a practical, low-overhead way to manage the influx of things you need to track and do?
======
benlaud
I use multiple tools for task management , since I can't find a perfect tool
that fits for all of my needs (I would like to make a one, but no time...)

1\. Wunderlist - My inbox, TODO list for next few hours.

2\. Evernote - Analysis a project , then convert to a list of TODO.

3\. Trello - Team's TODO list and knowledge base

4\. Tab Snooze - An extension in Chrome that it could close a tab and relaunch
later.

------
misterdata
Both at work and personally, I use Trello
([http://trello.com](http://trello.com)). Like it because it is really simple,
its layout forces you to keep your lists short, and collaboration is extremely
easy.

------
hellofunk
I use the simple Clear app. Not just for TODOs but also for general notes.
It's fast, simple, quickly syncs among all my devices.

------
gjvc
[http://taskwarrior.org/](http://taskwarrior.org/)

------
bazzargh
org-mode in emacs [http://orgmode.org/](http://orgmode.org/) ... though mostly
as a dev what I need to get done is in Jira; my org-mode lists tend to be
personal, longer term, or recurring.

------
sparkslabs
Trello for small projects and teams. Pivotal Tracker for large projects and
larger teams.

------
kindlez
Basecamp

